# Основная и самая действенная методика лечения позвоночника!



## Zdravamir (9 Июл 2011)

Нужно всегда помнить, что человек изначально создан богом для активного образа жизни. Все в нем настроено так, чтобы он ходил и бегал. Образ жизни, который определяет нам сегодняшнее общество, это максимальное ограничение для прямохождения человека. Утверждение, что болезнь позвоночника, это расплата человека за прямохождение - абсолютная чушь! Все так, но с точностью до наоборот. Не зависимо от возраста, человек должен, просто обязан проходить в день 10 км. Кому то эта цифра покажется огромной, кто то не в состоянии пройти и 3 км. Но тем не менее 10 км, это всего лишь 2 часа ходьбы. И не нужно сразу проходить 10 км, если Вам не позволяет состояние здоровья. Начните с малого и доведите свое суточное расстояние, которое Вы проходите обычным шагом до 10 км. В результате Вы избавитесь не только от проблем позвоночника, Вы избавитесь от лишнего веса, от гипертонии, стенокардии и тд. и тп. Не нужно бегать! Просто ходите обычным шагом 10 км. каждый день в любую погоду. Расстояние в 10 км. должно равняться всем расстояниям, которые Вы прошли за 24 часа.


----------



## Zdravamir (9 Июл 2011)

Бог человека создал прямоходящим и для активного образа жизни. Все системы организма рассчитаны на то, что человек должен активно передвигаться в пространстве. Сегодняшний образ жизни, к большому сожалению, довольно сильно ограничивает человека для осуществления движения собственными ногами. Некоторые ученые утверждают, что проблемы позвоночника и есть расплата за прямохождение! Я уверен на 100%, что проблемы как позвоночника, так и всего организма в целом, зависят как раз от того, осуществляет ли человек это прямохождение в достаточной степени или нет!
Хотите избавится от проблем с позвоночником? Ходите не менее 10 км в день. Начните с малого, проходите столько, пока это Вам комфортно и доведите суточное расстояние, которое Вы проходите собственными ногами до 10 км. Многим эта цифра может показаться огромной. Но в реальности это всего 2 часа ходьбы в сутки обычным шагом. Не нужно бегать! Бег полезен здоровым людям. Если Вы больны, ходите обычным шагом, и пока это для Вас комфортно, или может чуть больше. В результате обычных 10 км. прогулок, Вы приведете в порядок свой позвоночник, вес, давление и т.п. и т.д. Удачи Вам и здоровья.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Июл 2011)

За подобное открытие пора автору данной методики лечения заболеваний позвоночника Нобелевскую премию в области медицины вручить!


----------



## nuwa (12 Июл 2011)

Здравствуйте!

Не стоило дублировать уже созданную тему https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6292/.  К тому же это не метод лечения, а Ваш личный опыт избавления себя от дискомфорта. А для этого у нас существует раздел Делимся опытом, мнениями, советами...


----------



## Nata_Ya (18 Авг 2011)

может это и помогает, если нет проблем с позвоночником


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Авг 2011)

Nata_Ya написал(а):


> может это и помогает, если нет проблем с позвоночником


это помогает и тогда когда есть проблемы с позвоночником)))


----------



## ru-men-s (19 Авг 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> это помогает и тогда когда есть проблемы с позвоночником)))


Даже при рецидиве грыжи диска после операции?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Авг 2011)

конечно


----------



## ru-men-s (20 Авг 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> конечно


Спасибо, придало уверенности! Не зря хожу по 12-15 км в день...))


----------



## Нася (21 Авг 2011)

Ходьба - это то, что сейчас мне доставляет истиное удовольствие. Поняла, что я уже пару-тройку лет не могла ходить много, легко и с удовольствием. Очень быстро уставали ноги и вся уставала - видимо стеноз мне не давал развернуться. Сейчас радуюсь каждому шагу и стараюсь много ходить.
Только, кстати, раз тема про ходьбу - появилась новая напасть - стали болеть ступни - то ли суставы, то ли мышцы стопы. После нагрузки, особенно от беготни по дому босиком.  К вечеру приходится разминать стопы, чтобы вообще встать на ноги. Вычитала, что причиной может быть плоскостопие - у меня похоже на поперечное,  или нагрузка на стопу после длительного постельного режима - такое тоже было, полгода почти не ходила.
Может кто-то скажет?


----------



## ru-men-s (21 Авг 2011)

Не знаю ответа не Ваш вопрос, но у меня стала болеть стопа на больной ноге,болела в разных местах, сейчас остановилась на пятке и боль по-немногу усиливается,завтра планирую по врачам. Вроде как корешковый синдром(((


----------



## Szvetlana (21 Авг 2011)

Нася написал(а):


> Ходьба - это то, что сейчас мне доставляет истиное удовольствие. Поняла, что я уже пару-тройку лет не могла ходить много, легко и с удовольствием. Очень быстро уставали ноги и вся уставала - видимо стеноз мне не давал развернуться. Сейчас радуюсь каждому шагу и стараюсь много ходить.
> Только, кстати, раз тема про ходьбу - появилась новая напасть - стали болеть ступни - то ли суставы, то ли мышцы стопы. После нагрузки, особенно от беготни по дому босиком. К вечеру приходится разминать стопы, чтобы вообще встать на ноги. Вычитала, что причиной может быть плоскостопие - у меня похоже на поперечное, или нагрузка на стопу после длительного постельного режима - такое тоже было, полгода почти не ходила.
> Может кто-то скажет?


 
Весь день на ногах и босиком...даже здоровые ноги заболят. Если в ваших краях есть в продаже лечебные ортопедические тапочки от Schooll или dr. Batz, то имеет смысл их купить. Ноги меньше устают, стопы перестают болеть, обувь очень удобная, мягкая, эстетичная. Правда не сказать, что они дешевые, но все таки лучше ходить в удобной обуве, чем тратить деньги на лекарства от боли в ногах.


----------



## олегз (6 Сен 2011)

А у меня когда много нахожусь появляются прострелы в пояснице, неловкое  движение и так чтот защемляет, что с ног валит, но оч быстро проходит, оперся, выпрямился и порядок (в мае 2010 удалили грыжу Л5-С1, через пол года на МРТ она же там же, наверно не всю убрали. Физический выражалось в том что сводило левую ягодицу. Но вис на турнике, ходьба, упражнения полностью убрали эту проблему, правда появилась новая, описанная выше)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Сен 2011)

олегз написал(а):


> А у меня когда много нахожусь появляются прострелы в пояснице, неловкое движение и так чтот защемляет, что с ног валит, но оч быстро проходит, оперся, выпрямился и порядок (в мае 2010 удалили грыжу Л5-С1, через пол года на МРТ она же там же, наверно не всю убрали. Физический выражалось в том что сводило левую ягодицу. Но вис на турнике, ходьба, упражнения полностью убрали эту проблему, правда появилась новая, описанная выше)


"Много нахожусь" это не правильно. Надо соизмерять возможности ваших суставов позвоночника и те нагрузки, которые вы им предлагаете. Регулярность и постепенность, это два условия, которые требуется соблюдать при любой реабилитации.


----------



## dizinf (11 Дек 2011)

Здравствуйте всем!  О том что   ходить полезное позвоночнику, наверное спор не вызывает но как ходить если после 200 метров ходьба наступает онемение и не возможно ходить? Лучше о лечение разговор вести что -ли?


----------

